# FX5 cleaning



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

When you guys clean your FX5's, do you also clean the motor section? I recently began hearing noises in one of mine. I took the motor out and discovered a lot of gunk. Some were big enough to scratch the inside. Just wondering if I should have cleaned it whenever I clean the foams. A lot less noise now, but not like new anymore.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't but now that I have read about what you found, I probably should. I am afraid that once I take it apart, I won't be able to put it back together and have one screw left over or something


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

it is an easy disassembly and it is easy to clean...if your FX5 makes more noise than when it was new it is likely because of the the little bushing inside the motor unit that the impeller runs in...buy a new impeller kit and replace both the impeller and the bushing and it will be good as gold. I bought a slightly used FX5 that ingested some gravel...did what I just mentioned and it is as quiet to run as the brand new one I have.


----------

